# Relieved thanks to Starspangledspanner



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thought we were stuck this morning. When I went to start the RV the ignition lock just rotated - the thread that holds it in place has sheered.

Called Duncan (Damondunc) at www.starspangledspanner.co.uk and not only can he supply a new one he can supply it off the shelf so we will have it tomorrow. As long as we get there he will then fit it for us at Shepton Mallett

Fantastic

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What he didn't tell you though was that he drilled it out when you were staying at his, when you weren't looking. :twisted: 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Despite my facile comment immediately preceding this one, I'm adding my thanks to Duncan (damondunc) for going out his way to be helpful with my couple of niggles I've been having (wet carpet & a clicking relay).

He & Chris were in the area today on their travels, and dropped in for a cuppa and a problem(s) sort-out. Result:- clicking relay issue identified as not a problem but a design feature with the charging system (we have a solar panel which I forgot about  ), and although I found the source of the wetness this morning (a leaking shower tap joint), Duncan was able to kick my butt & sort me out with a mains pressure limiter which I didn't have. Having renewed my mains water supply with super-duper new white plastic household stuff from the plumber who's re-piping the house, it took the pressure to 4.5 bar, which is 1.5 above the max for an RV (apparently....).  

If you're lucky, you live & learn.  Thanks Duncan.

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

how much was the regulator Doogie?



I must also send my appreciation to SSB for great service on many occasions


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johng1947½ said:


> how much was the regulator Doogie?


Around £10.00 + P&P, although Duncan says there will be a price increase in the next batch. That might of course be a euphemism for charging you extra for calling me Doooooogie.

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

tar


----------

